# Rear Sync



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Had some fun with the kids recently with rear sync(or painting with light) which, as i'm sure most of you know, is when you set your flash gun to fire after the exposure(usually a setting in the camera menu). These were 6 second exposures and during the exposure the kids wrote their names with torches. The exposure ends the flash fires and you get a good exposure on the subject together with the long exposure. Just a bit of fun didn't edit these.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice and lots of fun for the kids too - I teach photography at a secondary school and we do a similar thing to teach the students about longer exposure times and how it captures movement over time - they love writing their names and of course the girls love doing a love heart with it


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A wonderful example of what can be a hellish tool to describe in words :grin: You'll have to teach your young'uns to write backwards though :laugh:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

zuluclayman said:


> nice and lots of fun for the kids too - I teach photography at a secondary school and we do a similar thing to teach the students about longer exposure times and how it captures movement over time - they love writing their names and of course the girls love doing a love heart with it


It's a great introduction to photography for kids for sure. 




WereBo said:


> A wonderful example of what can be a hellish tool to describe in words :grin: You'll have to teach your young'uns to write backwards though :laugh:


Can't I just flip the image:4-dontkno :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant Mack - I love it!

Flip image: top menu

Image --> Image Rotation --> Flip Canvas Horizontal

That should do it :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some other games to play with slow shutter speeds here:

Digital Photography 1 on 1: Episode 44: Slow Shutter Magic: Adorama Photography TV on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A great tutorial, but I wish he'd learn to talk slower :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - yup WereBo pause button comes in handy there - this mob put out lots of good tutorials - s'pose they're just trying to keep video length down or he is just a motormouth :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Either that or he gets paid per word :grin:


----------

